# The Ultimate Reptile Movie



## Poggle (Aug 12, 2009)

first of all i hope this is the right thread and this discussion has not been about before....

Any ways here it goes.

Being a Reptile lover i have seen a lot and i mean ALOT of reptile moves/ series / ne thing to do with reptiles..

So i want to put it to everyone else...

What is your favourite reptile movie? and what is your favourite reptile series?

Cheers,

Look forward to the responses.


----------



## jack (Aug 12, 2009)

my favourite python is morelia boeleni, and since "snakes on a plane" is the only movie i have seen which features this species it will have to get my vote.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah good point


----------



## hellion (Aug 12, 2009)

lol snakes on a plain!!!!

no im kidding. most of the stuff is garbage just makes you frustrated.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 12, 2009)

ANACONDA!! worst movie acutally movies ive ever seen apart from snakes on a plane


----------



## Karly (Aug 12, 2009)

I reckon the little beardie in Nim's Island is a bit of a hero 
Just hope no kids tried to catapault their lizards around after watchin it...


----------



## yommy (Aug 12, 2009)

Snakebytes TV by BHB Enterprises. i wake up to a new 7-9 min video every thursday morning. 
Brian and crew are cool and some awesome animals, they even include some nice aussie species.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 12, 2009)

jack said:


> my favourite python is morelia boeleni, and since "snakes on a plane" is the only movie i have seen which features this species it will have to get my vote.


 
I like the cut of your jib there Jack, Boelens are my #1 fave "if-we-were-allowed-to-have-exotics" snake. Never seen Snakes on a Plane, but if it has a Boelen's then it'll also get my vote. 
Other than that I'll vote for Elvis, the alligator that guarded Crockett's yacht in Miami Vice (yes, back in the 80s - showing my age)


----------



## bullfrog (Aug 12, 2009)

have a look at snake on a train i have heard it is good


----------



## Poggle (Aug 12, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> I like the cut of your jib there Jack, Boelens are my #1 fave "if-we-were-allowed-to-have-exotics" snake. Never seen Snakes on a Plane, but if it has a Boelen's then it'll also get my vote.
> Other than that I'll vote for Elvis, the alligator that guarded Crockett's yacht in Miami Vice (yes, back in the 80s - showing my age)


haha yes Elvis was good


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i want a real reptile moviee


----------



## Poggle (Aug 12, 2009)

reptiledude1 said:


> i want a real reptile moviee


 what do ya think would make a good one ?? what animals... what snakes would you include and what other reptiles... and who would be the main actor ??


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 12, 2009)

Crocodile Dundee was a goodie  Remember the BHP in the 2nd movie? Not really reptile orientated but was still a good movie which had reptiles in it.


----------



## MaRkAS (Aug 12, 2009)

Jurassiac Park, Gotta love the Raptors.

Lake Placid, The old lady reminds me of my Nan.

Frogs - Frogs (1972)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 12, 2009)

karly said:


> i reckon the little beardie in nim's island is a bit of a hero
> just hope no kids tried to catapault their lizards around after watchin it...



lol


----------



## justbecausewhy (Aug 12, 2009)

Holes.....it was full of aussie beardies.....but be careful...if they bite...ur dead....yeah right..LOL.....trust the yanks to use our reptiles...beardies are such softies...


----------



## yommy (Aug 12, 2009)

If you want a movie soley on how awesome reptiles can be, you can't go past - ROUGE and it's an aussie film directed by the guy from wolf creek. And the actual croc was based off some real sized ones in the extra features. Might'n be snakes but in the NT the croc is KING............


----------



## scorps (Aug 12, 2009)

What bout steve irwins movie, that had a few reps in it


----------



## melgalea (Aug 13, 2009)

yommy said:


> If you want a movie soley on how awesome reptiles can be, you can't go past - ROUGE and it's an aussie film directed by the guy from wolf creek. And the actual croc was based off some real sized ones in the extra features. Might'n be snakes but in the NT the croc is KING............




have to agree here with ya yommy. Rogue was good, and i thought the special effects were good too. 
i for one actually enjoy anaconda. hehe. the second one was crap though. 
snakes on a plane bored me a tad. 
i am a sucker for b graded reptile movies. lol
cheers
mel


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 13, 2009)

MaRkAS said:


> Jurassiac Park, Gotta love the Raptors.
> 
> Lake Placid, The old lady reminds me of my Nan.
> 
> Frogs - Frogs (1972)



Have you seen Lake Placid 2? That movie is stupid. Nothing like the first movie. And the old lady got eaten by one of her babies when it was grown up.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 13, 2009)

heh, i cant believe no one has mentioned "herpers" yet

it has herps and slash from gun's n rose's in it... that an almost Perfect mix.


----------



## lightning (Aug 13, 2009)

justbecausewhy said:


> Holes.....it was full of aussie beardies.....but be careful...if they bite...ur dead....yeah right..LOL.....trust the yanks to use our reptiles...beardies are such softies...


 
I think it's great that they used Beardies in Holes!! It's a good little movie.
I guess they like to make our lizards dangerous just like the Friled Neck in Jurassic Park called the Dilophosaurus.


----------



## bongie555 (Aug 13, 2009)

The King of all reptile movies is hands down Godzilla, he kicks everyones ****. My personal favourite reptile movie is Conan the Barbarian who battles False of Doom, a man who can turn into a snake and who is immortal bcos he eats and sacrifices virgins.....eating virgins.....mmmmmm


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2009)

Planet of Dinosaurs :lol:​[video=youtube;hlGTs8jh9uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlGTs8jh9uE[/video]

[video=youtube;LtacZ2H2_9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtacZ2H2_9U[/video]


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 13, 2009)

Colin, dinosaurs aren't reptiles. So while your vids are awesome, they are void. I'm sorry but it's teh truth.

In saying that, the Godzilla and Gamera series' are by far the best reptile movies ever made.

[video=youtube;6_Z3Jyrcc-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Z3Jyrcc-k[/video]


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> Colin, dinosaurs aren't reptiles. So while your vids are awesome, they are void. I'm sorry but it's teh truth.
> 
> In saying that, the Godzilla and Gamera series' are by far the best reptile movies ever made.
> 
> YouTube - Gamera vs. Zedus - First Battle



 my clips technically didnt have dinosaurs in them.. they were just big animated lizards so I reckon they count :lol:

Im no expert on this stuff but doesnt the name dinosaur comes from the Greek words deinos (“terrible” or “fearfully great”) and sauros (“reptile” or “lizard”) and is a common name given to a group of reptiles, often very large, that first appeared in the Late Triassic Period about 215 million years ago and thrived worldwide for some 150 million years. Most died out by the end of the Cretaceous Period, about 65 million years ago, but many lines of evidence now show that one lineage evolved into birds about 150 million years ago?


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 13, 2009)

Colin said:


> Im no expert on this stuff but doesnt the name dinosaur comes from the Greek words deinos (“terrible” or “fearfully great”) and sauros (“reptile” or “lizard”) and is a common name given to a group of reptiles, often very large, that first appeared in the Late Triassic Period about 215 million years ago and thrived worldwide for some 150 million years. Most died out by the end of the Cretaceous Period, about 65 million years ago, but many lines of evidence now show that one lineage evolved into birds about 150 million years ago?



Yes.

:lol:


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

the *common name given to a group of reptiles*, *often very large, that first appeared in the Late Triassic Period about 215 million years ago and thrived worldwide for some 150 million years*. *...* The *name* dinosaur comes from the *Greek words deinos* (“*terrible” or “fearfully great”) and sauros* (“*reptile” or “lizard*”). *...*
I almost thought you made that up yourself Colin! Did you get that from the online brittanica library?


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2009)

Cordylus said:


> the *common name given to a group of reptiles*, *often very large, that first appeared in the Late Triassic Period about 215 million years ago and thrived worldwide for some 150 million years*. *...* The *name* dinosaur comes from the *Greek words deinos* (“*terrible” or “fearfully great”) and sauros* (“*reptile” or “lizard*”). *...*
> I almost thought you made that up yourself Colin! Did you get that from the online brittanica library?




Huge fine for Ferntree Gully reptile trader - Crime - News | Free Press Leader


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmn, spose i should expect another tough guy pm ....


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of making my own movie about a reptile that smuggles mayonaise 
- or something like that :lol:


----------



## Australis (Aug 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> I'm thinking of making my own movie about a reptile that smuggles mayonaise
> - or something like that :lol:



Who plays the lead?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

No point, you hide behind your computers!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

Australis, would you like to play the main dirty character ?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

I have already signed the rights for that! And I already have the Leed role signed up. He needs to resort to acting to pay the massive fine!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, OK maybe Australis can play the "OS connection" 

how about we have Glen frey's song "the smugglers blues" as the theme song ? :lol:


----------



## Poggle (Aug 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Australis, would you like to play the main dirty character ?


As the starter of this thread... i am appalled i was not asked to be main character in your movie... and yeah rogue was all right i spose.. bit shizzy how a bloke beat a croc like that with a lil stick lol...
Any one seen dark water .. the new one based on those guys in the northern territory


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2009)

Cordylus said:


> I have already signed the rights for that! And I already have the *Leed *role signed up. He needs to *resort to acting *to pay the massive fine!



Its spelt *lead *by the way. 

"acting" for the *"Leed" *role of illegal wildlife smuggler? 
be like falling off a log


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

Poggle said:


> As the starter of this thread... i am appalled i was not asked to be main character in your movie...
> 
> 
> Sorry, how about you & I play the customs officers ? :lol:


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

How about I fought the law and the law won!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

Might even be able to find you a small role to play Colin, if your interested ?


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 13, 2009)

Cordylus said:


> How about I fought the law and the law won!


 
Nah, leave that song for the closing credits


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you guys not seen underbelly, the heroes are never the good guys! And sorry colin my blackberry can't spell while I'm driving!


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Godzilla*

GODZILLA hands down. What a lizard:lol:.

Dinatopia was an excellent series suited more towards the littler generation.


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 13, 2009)

though unfortunately life doesnt always imitate art.... in Underbelly the "heroes" you speak of ended up dead or in jail....


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 13, 2009)

Sturdy, can you enlighten me about this movie "herpers"... As queer as it sounds I grew up with a herp fascination, though it wasnt a zoologist or or regarded herper that made me cross from catch and release as a child, to bringing them home to keep, but Slash in a filmclip, playing with a boid on his hotel bed..... jeebus, cant believe I just wrote that on a public forum.... -1,000,000 credibility points by my own hand....


----------



## Davey (Aug 13, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> The King of all reptile movies is hands down Godzilla, he kicks everyones ****. My personal favourite reptile movie is Conan the Barbarian who battles False of Doom, a man who can turn into a snake and who is immortal bcos he eats and sacrifices virgins.....eating virgins.....mmmmmm



I'd have to agree with Conan and Godzilla. What about Aliens? If Godzilla can be classed as a reptile surely Aliens aren't too far off?

Love the look of Boelen's Pythons too.


Davey


----------



## Davey (Aug 13, 2009)

Davey said:


> I'd have to agree with Conan and Godzilla. What about Aliens? If Godzilla can be classed as a reptile surely Aliens aren't too far off?
> 
> Love the look of Boelen's Pythons too.
> 
> ...



Oh and Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

But its also true that only the good die young and at least in jail you will make friends with common interests! And I don't mean the vaseline and bubba type! As I am sure that's where my friends on the internet would have gone next!


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Might even be able to find you a small role to play Colin, if your interested ?



thanks but no thanks mark.. 
not unless its the judge that gives out the fines, jail sentences and deportation orders.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

Ihaveherps, the movie you are asking about is available at herpermovie.com. You guys have been spending way to much time on the forum. I recommend it to everyone into herps. It explores all the different types of herper. From field herpers to commercial breeders. Slash does the question and answer section, Brian sharp features as well as a bunch of other big names in the industry. Best 50 dollars I ever spent! You always have to be ahead of the pack you know!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2009)

There are a lot of Boelens in there too. They have Chad Brown from pro exotics holding one. You only realise how big they get when you watch it. I can see paypal going mad right now for some orders.
Herpers


----------



## Poggle (Aug 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Poggle said:
> 
> 
> > As the starter of this thread... i am appalled i was not asked to be main character in your movie...
> ...


----------



## Andrais (Aug 13, 2009)

I laughed through Rouge 
yeh im a sick person, i liked the bit when they're all trying to cross that rope bridge they made, and then that jaws theme music comes on, scares the crap out of me  would like to see more horror croc movies, scare the tourist away and leave the territory for me to explore


----------



## Kris (Aug 13, 2009)

Colin said:


> Its spelt *lead *by the way.



Maybeit is how it is spelled in Saff Uffrica.

Best comedy with reptiles would be anything by the champion Saffer Snake Tamperer Austin Stevens or his Aussie mini me that rides the bike. They need more lines though, using "Oh no, I've been bitten again " gets a bit repetitive.


----------



## Australis (Aug 14, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Oh, OK maybe Australis can play the "OS connection"



Definitely interested.. better than being a Mexican character.


----------



## chloethepython (Aug 14, 2009)

life in cold blood was a great series
and i like viperkeeper on you tube


----------



## Poggle (Aug 14, 2009)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> I laughed through Rouge
> yeh im a sick person, i liked the bit when they're all trying to cross that rope bridge they made, and then that jaws theme music comes on, scares the crap out of me  would like to see more horror croc movies, scare the tourist away and leave the territory for me to explore



ya gotta love that music ey... does it every time!


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Aug 14, 2009)

yommy said:


> Snakebytes TV by BHB Enterprises. i wake up to a new 7-9 min video every thursday morning.
> Brian and crew are cool and some awesome animals, they even include some nice aussie species.



+1 these guys are awesome.


----------



## Mick87 (Aug 14, 2009)

Australian pythons by Rob Bredl 
hes a nutter i loved it


----------



## Snakes1 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm glad some one mentioned raiders of the lost ark, one of my best friends, Jed Edge was the animal handler for the snake pit scene
some of my own snakes were also used in the scene .
was one of the first great classic special effects movies.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 14, 2009)

Snakes1 said:


> I'm glad some one mentioned raiders of the lost ark, one of my best friends, Jed Edge was the animal handler for the snake pit scene
> some of my own snakes were also used in the scene .
> was one of the first great classic special effects movies.


 congrats on your snakes being used


----------



## Snakes1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

any one seen that movie komodo vs kobra or what ever it was called... or Anaconda 3 or even the Python movie?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone, apart from me, seen the 1973 movie 

'Ssssnake'.

A corny science fiction movie, but the rows of fishtanks with snakes in them in a herproom gave me a huge buzz as a 10 year old kid at the cinema.

Its about a snake scientist (Strother Martin) turns his daughter's (Heather Menzies) boyfriend (Dirk Benedict), his lab helper, into a big half cobra half man thing. 

Heaps of real snakes in it.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Has anyone, apart from me, seen the 1973 movie
> 
> 'Ssssnake'.
> 
> ...


haha nah havent seen that one... will have to try and find it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 16, 2009)

Also, get the 1971 movie "Billy Jack" with Tom Laughlin in it. There is a great scene involving E.diamondback rattlesnakes. Great stuff 

Get the other Billy Jack movies to, they're all cool.

"Lemony snickets, a series of unfortunate events" was a good movie with some nice snakes in to


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

to easy will do


----------



## Poggle (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes well it has now been two years since these post and more reptile movies have hit the markets... what new ones have you seen ?


----------



## Ewan (Nov 28, 2011)

All I have to say is....... I'm a sssnake!


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 29, 2011)

Terra Nova is prehistoric but last week there was a giant monitor-like lizzy on there.


----------



## Grunter023 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just watched "Herpers" the 2009 documentary and just want to say how good it was. Has all the top US breeders in it and is about 90 mins long. If you are a little internet savy you should be able to track it down from the "usual" places. I am eagerly awaiting "Herpers 2" which was supposed to come out sept 2011. If anyone finds it let me know 

movie poster


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone have Herpers 2?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2012)

nope


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 27, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> Terra Nova is prehistoric but last week there was a giant monitor-like lizzy on there.


Do you mean the monitor in the cage in the med lab?
Does that thing ever move?


Also: Rango


----------



## Defective (Jan 27, 2012)

favourite series: Snake Tales which is on saturday mornings
Favourite movie: RANGO!!!!


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2012)

Defective said:


> favourite series: Snake Tales which is on saturday mornings
> Favourite movie: RANGO!!!!



Still havent seen rango yet... worth getting out ??


----------



## Defective (Jan 29, 2012)

i thought so....i love kids movies though....it is funny


----------

